# JBL L1 replacement drivers.



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

The 6.5's in my JBLs are starting to look a bit tired (they're 20 years old). Any suggestions on replacements? I find Parts Express daunting.


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

Earzbleed said:


> The 6.5's in my JBLs are starting to look a bit tired (they're 20 years old). Any suggestions on replacements? I find Parts Express daunting.


20 years...wow!


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

It might be hard to find a driver that fits and works well with the established crossover. Found these on ebay. Try looking for the specifications or any reviews of them to see if they give crossover freq's or suggested replacement mids.


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

First thing they say is they don't ship to Australia. But at least I know theyr'e out there . Ty.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

Sorry I didn't even notice where you were located. Have you contacted JBL? I don't know if they'll be able to help at all but maybe they could point you in the right direction. You said they look tired, do they sound tired? If they haven't been abused and the surrounds are in good shape they should be fine.


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

They don't sound tired. I was playing one particular track and I started hearing that "buggered cone" sound so I had a look at them and noticed the cones were fine but the rubber surrounds felt a bit old. Being the panic merchant I am, I immediately started looking for replacement drivers. Turns out the noise I was hearing was on that one track only. I haven't heard anything that shouldn't be there during the last 8 hours of listening and they're keeping up with the new sub very well. Still, it would be nice to know where to get new drivers should I require them in the future. Thanks for the help.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

Good to hear. Replacing the surrounds is a fairly straightforward and easy task should the need arrise. PE has them, though I've sourced them from another site I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------

